# Newbie looking for Pot Belly Pig Owners!



## EmAbTo48 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all! 

I am trying to find some good advice on owning Pot Belly Pigs see if they really would be a good fit for our family or not!

We own a small hobby farm in northern Wisconsin that includes: ducks, geese, chickens,  2 dogs, some cats, 2 goats, and a cow! We (well lets be honest I) am very interested in getting some PB's to add to our little zoo ! However, I have no clue in what they need, besides shelter,  a pen, food, water, and of course lots of LOVE! 

I wasn't planning on getting any over the winter since we have to build the outside pen and of course its been negatives here so that wouldn't go over well. But this spring I am hoping to find some. 

Now for the questions:

What type of food is best? Just the normal Pot belly pig feed?

How much space would they need for an outside pen? 

Shelter is a must I assume?

Do they need heat lamps and what not when there piglets still? 

Whats some of your favorite breeds?

Would they be fine around chickens since we can't keep ours out of the goat and cows pen, I am sure they will be trying to get into the pigs!

Last is this time of year best for breeding? I have found a lot of piglets on craigslist/local ads. Just wondering if I will even find any in the spring?

And lastly I am hoping to find a brother and sister piglets, and have the male neutered, but are males aggressive or anything? Would  2 sisters be a better choice? 


Thanks for the advice! Add anything more to the mix!


----------



## dority33190 (Dec 31, 2011)

I just got a PBP about a month and a half ago and I buy her feed at TSC cause they have a brand and has some feed for youth, active adult and elder.so it adjust as they grow.don't but just regular pig food cause they gain weight way to fast.I also feed mine lots of veggies and a little fruit!mine is in the house mean it is cold and she is only a piglet.And if they are outside as a piglet they can't control their body temp so you will have to adapt their surroundings.I have a girl and she is a sweet heart and I heard they the males get aggressive but when mine came into heat she was a pest!!We don't have ours around chickens but she hangout with my red heeler and golden retriever all day.my heeler nipped her once but it was over food but my 90 lb golden and my pig love each other!so it may be ok with other animals!!


----------

